# swap/tmp on striping?



## fluca1978 (Nov 21, 2012)

I was wondering if, having a RAID controller that can do striping (3,5) does it make sense to use striped disks for swap and /tmp (without _tmpfs_). I suppose there is no need for parity, but am I expected to have a performance boost?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2012)

For /tmp it would make sense. For swap not so much. If one of the disks dies the entire stripe set goes, leaving you without any swap. Mirroring or RAID5 would be possible but I usually just create separate swap areas on all disks. The system will stripe them for you automatically.


----------



## Sfynx (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm wondering how processes that use /tmp cope when it suddenly goes away due to a failed drive. I tend to have all of my storage redundant with exception of the L2ARC device I use for ZFS caching.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2012)

Sfynx said:
			
		

> I'm wondering how processes that use /tmp cope when it suddenly goes away due to a failed drive.


They usually die.


----------

